# Ibuprofen - Sperm quality



## jo2004uk (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi im not sure if this is the right place for me to ask but does Ibuprofen effect quality & Count?

x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Manufacturers information doesn't mention any adverse effects on sperm or male fertility. Sorry don't know if there is any independant research on this, not my area of expertise.


----------



## jo2004uk (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok thankyou for your help  

My husband has a trapped nerve in his back and has been taking ibuprofen alot and we are due to have ICSI soon as his sperm count is low, was just concerning me.

xx


----------

